# show your prize fish off here



## cichlidman16yearsold (Jun 11, 2009)

ok people this is you time to show you prize/favorite fish off so lets see the 
here is what you need to do Name,nick name if they have one, breeder or not, age if you know it i will go first


----------



## cichlidman16yearsold (Jun 11, 2009)

Protomelas taeniolatus Steveni Tiger (tangerine tiger),
yes they have breed twice now ,13 and a haft years old


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

a tangerine tiger and stevini tiger are not the same fish


----------



## Aislinn (Jul 31, 2009)

What lovely colors on them, Eric. I can see why they are your favorites.


----------



## cichlidman16yearsold (Jun 11, 2009)

look cjacob316 they are the same fish and i have the paper work to prove it so in less you can prove me diffident han you have no room to talk ok thank you

and thank you Aislinn and did you knoe that the females get the color to just not as intense the one with on the left hand side is the male and the other two are the females 
on the males they dont get the dark black lines


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

cichlidman16yearsold said:


> look cjacob316 they are the same fish and i have the paper work to prove it so in less you can prove me diffident han you have no room to talk ok thank you
> 
> and thank you Aislinn and did you knoe that the females get the color to just not as intense the one with on the left hand side is the male and the other two are the females
> on the males they dont get the dark black lines


Actually it is true, they are two different fishes.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1354

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1365

They seller probably just made an error on the sell sheet, which isn't too uncommon, and it is likely the second fish you have. Very nice fish btw.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

thanks *Fogelhund* you saved me from having to dig up the profiles

not saying they aren't great looking fish, because they are, just imforming you that they are misnamed, which is kind of important, especially when breeding


----------



## cichlidman16yearsold (Jun 11, 2009)

ok it is not Steveni Imperial or Likoma Is. those are different fish and when you look it is Protomelas taeniolatus Steveni Tiger they may look the same and have close names and all but it is not the same fish as you people say it is and if you heard of the Denver cichlidarium and he is the one that gave me the name and on top of it the one in the cichlid species profiles you gave looks notathing like my pic 
the fish that looks simalary to mine 
Protomelas taeniolatus (Chizumulu Is.)
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1240
but still it looks different in a lot of ways 
and the Protomelas similis looks a lot a like to 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1233

if you can find any where in the species profiles you gave where the female gets color than i will believe you ok . and also the Protomelas taeniolatus Steveni Tiger is real are really rare i only know of 1 other person that has one. on top of that they are really hard to breed on a scale of 1 to 10 the are like a 8 or a 9 so that is why you dont hear of them. and all the one i have ever seen are Wild caught and even if you could get some they are really susceptible to hole in the head and even if you treat it it comes back the babies dont get it because they are tank raise but the mom and dad will get it multiple time before it really goes away 
so that is why it is so hard to find them and why they are so rare


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Your fish look like Protomelas taeniolatus (Likoma Is.) which has the trade name "Tangerine Tiger". I don't have Ad's book on me right now but if someone does it should clear it up.

I agree that the trader probably got the names mixed up.

By the way, what are you feeding these guys? They are a dimorphic species so to me something is sus if your females have coloured up and you have only managed to breed these guys twice. And also you say they are 13 and a half years old????? I don't think they live that long and if you fish were that old they would look seriously ancient and have all sought's of strange things going on internaly and externaly. Your fish only look about 3 years old.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

cichlidman16yearsold said:


> ok it is not Steveni Imperial or Likoma Is. those are different fish and when you look it is Protomelas taeniolatus Steveni Tiger they may look the same and have close names and all but it is not the same fish as you people say it is and if you heard of the Denver cichlidarium and he is the one that gave me the name and on top of it the one in the cichlid species profiles you gave looks notathing like my pic
> the fish that looks simalary to mine
> Protomelas taeniolatus (Chizumulu Is.)
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1240
> ...


I don't know who told you all of this, but it simply isn't true. As mentioned above, you have the Likoma Island variant of taeniolatus, aka "Tangerine Tiger".


----------



## cichlidman16yearsold (Jun 11, 2009)

no they just dont breed that much and the person i got them form breed them a lot so i think they are all most breed out so and i know they are 13 because when the guy got them they where babies and i have had them 12 years and the other guy had them a year so


----------



## 98dak83cam (Jan 16, 2006)

Eric, you need to lean how to write! I feel like I need a breath and I was only reading it in my mind! :lol:


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Fogelhund*
permission to post a page from a vendor who is a site sponsor with better pics and a video of the Protomelas taeniolatus (Likoma Is.) Tangerine Tiger? their pics look more like what *cichlidman16yearsold* has, the profile on the fish on this site doesn't have as good of a pic with the intense colors


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

2 spawns in 13 years? Maybe they're stunted?


----------



## cichlidman16yearsold (Jun 11, 2009)

ok look my fish are a strain of these Protomelas taeniolatus (Likoma Is.) Tangerine Tiger. they just share the name of some other fish. in tell the person who fond them can come up with a name and the sentience tell him it is a new fish. do you get it these fish are really rare and can not be found in pet stores or even ship in. me and this other guy are the only ones who have them . do you get it now 
the reason they are so rare is because they dont breed that fast coming right out of the wild. but there babies breed faster like once ever 2 weeks. ever one has those fish that are out of the wild. they are hard to breed if you have no info on them. it is like my L-226 my Plecos. no info and dont know how to breed them. can you guys/girls help e on that one


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

you need to fix the spelling and grammer, a lot of what you are saying makes no sense at all

as poor as it is i have to come up with an interpretation, what i gather you claim your friend found these fish in the wild, and named them himself? if this is true he cannot put steveni in the name himself, because that name comes from a scientist who named fish, not because a fish looked like a steveni


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

also it's hard to believe a 16 year old kid has had fish for 12 years


----------



## Cognition (Oct 14, 2009)

Man i clicked this post thankin i'd see some really nice fish... all i got was an argument... what a rip off...


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

cichlidman16yearsold said:


> ok look my fish are a strain of these Protomelas taeniolatus (Likoma Is.) Tangerine Tiger. they just share the name of some other fish. in tell the person who fond them can come up with a name and the sentience tell him it is a new fish. do you get it these fish are really rare and can not be found in pet stores or even ship in. me and this other guy are the only ones who have them . do you get it now
> the reason they are so rare is because they dont breed that fast coming right out of the wild. but there babies breed faster like once ever 2 weeks. ever one has those fish that are out of the wild. they are hard to breed if you have no info on them. it is like my L-226 my Plecos. no info and dont know how to breed them. can you guys/girls help e on that one


Look, the Tangerine Tigers have been in the hobby for over 20 years. They aren't hard to breed, I've done it and they are just as easy as Red Empress. They used to be quite common. They don't get hole in the head easily, that is an excuse for very poor water.

The reason they are rare, is that newer fish came into the hobby, and they really aren't as colorful as some other types.

Regarding the naming, just a mistake, not a big deal. It happens quite often, even today. You'll see Hap. ahli for example, for Scieanochromis fryeri....


----------



## PitBully (Apr 14, 2009)

cjacob316 said:


> also it's hard to believe a 16 year old kid has had fish for 12 years


 :lol:


----------



## cichlidman16yearsold (Jun 11, 2009)

all i wanted to do was get some people to post pic of fish just not and these fish where giving to me by my dad ok


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

cjacob316 said:


> if this is true he cannot put steveni in the name himself, because that name comes from a scientist who named fish, not because a fish looked like a steveni


Actually, the name "steveni" is a tribute to Stuart Grant's former head of the collecting teams, Steven Longwe.

But your points that his friend can't name them himself and that the post is almost impossibel to read sure are correct. :thumb:

kevin


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

...and to get back on topic, I don't have any _prize_ fish, but here's a picture of my _best_ fish:


----------



## D.T.M (Sep 10, 2009)

Anyway back on topic,

either my tb hongi:










or my wc makokola:


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

Ghhaaa! D.T.M., that Tropheops is a stunner.

Is sp. "Makokola" the same variant as sp. "Boadzulu?"

kevin


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

love that hongi man, beautiful fish, and very quality pics, do you use a special tank for pics?

and thanks for the correction *ridley25* that was one of the many things my lfs was wrong about when telling me about fish, which is why i strictly use this site for info


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

*Cognition*
i appologize because i fear i started all of this but it seems like the fish pics are back on track so i hope you come back and see some nice fish

this is a pick of what i was told was a wild caught benga, who knows lol, but i love this fish and he's one of my most colorful currently










and this poor guy passed away a while back but i loved his color so i thought i'd post it


----------



## D.T.M (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks guys, ridley - no I dont, just my main tank which has a black background.

Not sure if its the same as the 'Boadzulu Island' ones, i have OB females rather than grey /brown:


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

*D.T.M*


> no I dont, just my main tank which has a black background


oh ok, i have seen someone who uses a small tank with the sides and back painted black to get their pics, i want to try it some day


----------



## D.T.M (Sep 10, 2009)

yeah i saw that in the photo forum! the tank with the massive lighting rig?

Not sure it would really help with my mbuna, they would be all coloured down with their tails between their legs from the trauma of being caught!


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

D.T.M said:


> Not sure if its the same as the 'Boadzulu Island' ones, i have OB females rather than grey /brown:


I just found the species in my Konings book. Same species. I love that female too, many of them are pretty drab.

kevin


----------



## cichlidman16yearsold (Jun 11, 2009)

hey nice fish iam going to try another post can we try this again


----------

